# Flat cap OOM cards left to play COMPETITORS PLEASE READ



## Birchy (Jul 21, 2013)

*Bolton old links*

Peterlav Wednesday 24th July after 14:45
Scouser
The podgster
Jpenno
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Players not yet arranged a game please contact Graham (gjbike) asap and arrange a date.

*Davyhulme*

Qwerty Sunday 1st September
Peterlav Sunday 1st September
Valentino Tuesday 23rd July
GJbike Thursday 15th August
Thepodgster
Jpenno
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

*Ellesmere*

Everybody needs to arrange a game here so get onto it ASAP as we have limited time for this one.

*Lymm*

Garryinderry
Gregbwfc Friday 26th July
Gjbike
Jpenno
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Anybody yet to arrange a game please contact Andy (Junior) or Karl102 asap to get a game in the diary.

*Preston*

Louisea
Junior tomorrow
Birchy tomorrow
Valentino tomorrow
Liverbirdie
Scouser
GJbike
Thepodgster
Jpenno
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Anybody yet to arrange a game please contact Gregbwfc asap to get a game booked in.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 21, 2013)

Yep, come on people.

All were asking is a little bit of effort. We've had 5 months to sort games out, and as mentioned it's unfair on all the captains to have to cram games in over the last 6 weeks. Please try to fill up the spaces so we have 3-4 balls going out, where possible. However, if we can mostly play 1 game every week or so, we should be ok. 

One captain was even considering taking days off work to help people fill their times. He shouldn't have to do this.

If someone isn't going to fulfill their games, well say it now, so Birchy doesn't have to list you.

It's not a rant, but lots of time and effort have gone in on this, and all were asking is for people to play 6 games in 6 months.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 22, 2013)

Anybody fancy Ellesmere next Wednesday (31st July) or Thursday (1st August) about 4:30 - 5 ish????


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Anybody fancy Ellesmere next Wednesday (31st July) or Thursday (1st August) about 4:30 - 5 ish????
		
Click to expand...

I can't do the Wednesday, as I've got a h/cap meeting, but I may be able to do the Thursday at 5.00-5.30, as it stands.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I can't do the Wednesday, as I've got a h/cap meeting, but I may be able to do the Thursday at 5.00-5.30, as it stands.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate let me know if you can make it when you know and I will try and sort out a 2 fore 1 etc and book us on. May get others to make up a fourball yet too.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 22, 2013)

I could do the Thursday, Alternatively I've noticed they're doing Weekend 4balls after 4pm for Â£80..


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 22, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I could do the Thursday, Alternatively I've noticed they're doing Weekend 4balls after 4pm for Â£80..
		
Click to expand...

weekend after 4 would suit me :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 22, 2013)

My weekends are booked solid until Lee park  so its a midweeker for me.


----------



## Junior (Jul 22, 2013)

Funny you mention this Soctt, me and Karl are looking at going on Monday 29th (about 4:45 / 5pm) and was going to lobby for a couple more.  Can anyone else do the Monday 29thso we can make up a 4 and get on teh Â£80 deal ???  Also, I notice the website say's that the Â£80 deal is only for July so keep that in mind.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 22, 2013)

Junior said:



			Funny you mention this Soctt, me and Karl are looking at going on Monday 29th (about 4:45 / 5pm) and was going to lobby for a couple more.  Can anyone else do the Monday 29thso we can make up a 4 and get on teh Â£80 deal ???  Also, I notice the website say's that the Â£80 deal is only for July so keep that in mind.
		
Click to expand...

I could possibly do that, would have to check with the boss though 

Im already on a golf day Friday, club comp Saturday and Wallasey on Sunday :rofl:


----------



## Junior (Jul 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I could possibly do that, would have to check with the boss though 

Im already on a golf day Friday, club comp Saturday and Wallasey on Sunday :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate, just let me know.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im already on a golf day Friday, club comp Saturday and Wallasey on Sunday :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I forgot all about Wallasey,  Im playing on the Saturday as well, She's gonna go bananas    Again!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 22, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I forgot all about Wallasey,  Im playing on the Saturday as well, She's gonna go bananas    Again!
		
Click to expand...

Im already in it up to my neck 

Im currently drip feeding her the schedule week by week in the hope she forgets about the week before but you know women, they never forget :angry:


----------



## jpenno (Jul 22, 2013)

I am struggling with work, (the joys of being your own boss!! ) way too busy for the last couple of months and I am away this week after today, I am around next week but dont have my work diary to hand, then in Spain the week after and then away again the following week.

I may be able to get the odd game in but it looks like I will probably have to drop out, LB I will sort out the Â£Â£ this week


----------



## Birchy (Jul 22, 2013)

jpenno said:



			I am struggling with work, (the joys of being your own boss!! ) way too busy for the last couple of months and I am away this week after today, I am around next week but dont have my work diary to hand, then in Spain the week after and then away again the following week.

I may be able to get the odd game in but it looks like I will probably have to drop out, LB I will sort out the Â£Â£ this week
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate that's no problem at all. I will take you off my mither list  If you can get to any games the captains arrange then don't hesitate to jump in for a game etc.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 22, 2013)

*Bolton old links*

Peterlav Wednesday 24th July after 14:45
Scouser
The podgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Players not yet arranged a game please contact Graham (gjbike) asap and arrange a date.

*Davyhulme*

Qwerty Sunday 1st September
Peterlav Sunday 1st September
Valentino Tuesday 23rd July
GJbike Thursday 15th August
Thepodgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

*Ellesmere*

Everybody needs to arrange a game here so get onto it ASAP as we have limited time for this one.

*Lymm*

Garryinderry
Gregbwfc Friday 26th July
Gjbike
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Anybody yet to arrange a game please contact Andy (Junior) or Karl102 asap to get a game in the diary.

*Preston*

Louisea
Liverbirdie
Scouser
GJbike
Thepodgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Anybody yet to arrange a game please contact Gregbwfc asap to get a game booked in.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



*Bolton old links*

Peterlav Wednesday 24th July after 14:45
Scouser
The podgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Players not yet arranged a game please contact Graham (gjbike) asap and arrange a date.

*Davyhulme*

Qwerty Sunday 1st September
Peterlav Sunday 1st September
Valentino Tuesday 23rd July
GJbike Thursday 15th August
Thepodgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

*Ellesmere*

Everybody needs to arrange a game here so get onto it ASAP as we have limited time for this one.

*Lymm*

Garryinderry
Gregbwfc Friday 26th July
Gjbike
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Anybody yet to arrange a game please contact Andy (Junior) or Karl102 asap to get a game in the diary.

*Preston*

Louisea
Liverbirdie
Scouser
GJbike.  31st time to be arrange 
Thepodgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Anybody yet to arrange a game please contact Gregbwfc asap to get a game booked in.
		
Click to expand...

Anybody else for the Wednesday 31st anytime after 15:00 can it make it later


----------



## Birchy (Aug 1, 2013)

*Bolton old links*

Scouser
The podgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Players not yet arranged a game please contact Graham (gjbike) asap and arrange a date.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Davyhulme*

Qwerty Sunday 1st September
Peterlav Sunday 1st September
Valentino 
GJbike Thursday 15th August
Thepodgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Ellesmere*

Everybody needs to arrange a game here so get onto it ASAP as we have limited time for this one.

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lymm*

Garryinderry
StuC This week iirc
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Anybody yet to arrange a game please contact Andy (Junior) or Karl102 asap to get a game in the diary.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Preston*

Louisea
Liverbirdie Tonight
Scouser
Thepodgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Contact Gregbwfc.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scores are getting filled up nicely now. Well done to all the captains up to this point, you have been fantastic.

Competitors please contact necessary captains and tie up all your outstanding games :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



*Bolton old links*

Scouser
The podgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Players not yet arranged a game please contact Graham (gjbike) asap and arrange a date.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Davyhulme*

Qwerty Sunday 1st September
Peterlav Sunday 1st September
Valentino 
GJbike Thursday 15th August
Thepodgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Ellesmere*

Everybody needs to arrange a game here so get onto it ASAP as we have limited time for this one.

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lymm*

Garryinderry
StuC This week iirc
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Anybody yet to arrange a game please contact Andy (Junior) or Karl102 asap to get a game in the diary.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Preston*

Louisea
Liverbirdie Tonight
Scouser
Thepodgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Contact Gregbwfc.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scores are getting filled up nicely now. Well done to all the captains up to this point, you have been fantastic.

Competitors please contact necessary captains and tie up all your outstanding games :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We'd be up to date, if it wasn't for them lazy-arse scousers.....

I'll be available to play my Ellesmere from Sunday 18th August onwards. If there are any Friday night or Sunday options, I may be a go-er. When Louise returns 1-2 meets may be a good option, or as stated people can play when they want without that course's captain, as long as they designate it as a card beforehand, and it is with other OOM'ers.

Come on peeps....


----------



## gjbike (Aug 2, 2013)

Birchy said:



*Bolton old links*

Scouser
The podgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Can't play next week on lates all week
		
Click to expand...


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 2, 2013)

gjbike said:





Birchy said:



*Bolton old links*

Scouser
The podgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Can't play next week on lates all week
		
Click to expand...

Graham,

Start my holidays/leave this week.  I notice you can't do next week (could you do early starts?) as a result of being on lates (i'm not used to this civi lark and shifts etc).  What dates are good for you 12-16 Aug?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone fancy playing Ellesmere as an early start (0700-0800 ish) at any time this coming week?

Currently can't do Wednesday but all the other days work for me


----------



## gjbike (Aug 2, 2013)

thepodgster said:





gjbike said:



			Graham,

Start my holidays/leave this week.  I notice you can't do next week (could you do early starts?) as a result of being on lates (i'm not used to this civi lark and shifts etc).  What dates are good for you 12-16 Aug?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Can do most day next week but it would have to early no later than 07:30 teeing off ? Got to be in work in Liverpool at 13:00
		
Click to expand...


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 3, 2013)

gjbike said:





thepodgster said:



			Can do most day next week but it would have to early no later than 07:30 teeing off ? Got to be in work in Liverpool at 13:00
		
Click to expand...

I'm more than happy with that time start.  If it suits we can look at starting 0700/0715?  What days are best for you and I shall look at getting my leave pass signed.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 3, 2013)

Lads you sure you'll be let on that early?
It's normally members only early doors ain't it?
Or is Louise taking you on?
I could do 16/8, preferably during the day if anyone can make that.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 5, 2013)

*Bolton old links*

Scouser
The podgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)
TankieJohn

Players not yet arranged a game please contact Graham (gjbike) asap and arrange a date.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Davyhulme*

Qwerty Sunday 1st September
Peterlav Sunday 1st September
Valentino Thursday 8th August
GJbike Thursday 15th August
Thepodgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)
TankieJohn

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Ellesmere*

Everybody needs to arrange a game here so get onto it ASAP as we have limited time for this one.

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lymm*

Garryinderry
StuC This week iirc
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)
TankieJohn

Anybody yet to arrange a game please contact Andy (Junior) or Karl102 asap to get a game in the diary.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Preston*

Louisea
Scouser
Thepodgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)
TankieJohn

Contact Gregbwfc.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just a note me and Valentino playing Davyhulme this Thursday for anybody who is yet to play there.

Theres only 33 days left until Lee park finals now so people who are yet to arrange games need to pull their fingers out their bottys


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 6, 2013)

Bolton Old Links - what can i say about today after a 0540Hrs alarm call to make a 0700Hrs start with TankieJohn along with our host.

Cracking call to get up before the wind decided to come out to play and even better after the weather recently ensuring soft greens for landing, a double bonus when you lack the control or ability to stop a ball on the green like I do!

After being shown round the place by our own special tourist guide (Graham) with user tips on every hole it was a massive bonus to find my clubs deciding to hit the ball roughly in the direction I wanted it to resulting in 37 points and 35 points for TankieJohn.

Definitely come to the conclusion that playing with Scouser (my wife calls him my biatch) at regular intervals has certainly improved my game as without him i can appreciate being out in the fresh air (he does need to brush his teeth on a more regular basis), enjoy my golf as I don't have to listen to his drivel for hours on end and more importantly I am able to concentrate on my game as I haven't got someone next to me drooling saliva around the course thinking about his next biscuit!!!!

Already looking forward to playing the other courses in between camping trips over the coming weeks.

Graham, it was a pleasure and thankyou


----------



## Birchy (Aug 6, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Bolton Old Links - what can i say about today after a 0540Hrs alarm call to make a 0700Hrs start with TankieJohn along with our host.

Cracking call to get up before the wind decided to come out to play and even better after the weather recently ensuring soft greens for landing, a double bonus when you lack the control or ability to stop a ball on the green like I do!

After being shown round the place by our own special tourist guide (Graham) with user tips on every hole it was a massive bonus to find my clubs deciding to hit the ball roughly in the direction I wanted it to resulting in 37 points and 35 points for TankieJohn.

Definitely come to the conclusion that playing with Scouser (my wife calls him my biatch) at regular intervals has certainly improved my game as without him i can appreciate being out in the fresh air (he does need to brush his teeth on a more regular basis), enjoy my golf as I don't have to listen to his drivel for hours on end and more importantly I am able to concentrate on my game as I haven't got someone next to me drooling saliva around the course thinking about his next biscuit!!!!

Already looking forward to playing the other courses in between camping trips over the coming weeks.

Graham, it was a pleasure and thankyou
		
Click to expand...

Well played Steve! Its seems like theres a new bandit in town  Thank god, where the hell have you been :thup:

Well played to John too if he reads this. They are 2 great scores around there!!!

Will update leaderboard tonight.


----------



## gjbike (Aug 6, 2013)

Glad you both enjoyed yourselfs today at old links, have to say you had the best of the weather no wind at all and two great scores!!!!!


----------



## Birchy (Aug 6, 2013)

*Bolton old links*

Scouser
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Players not yet arranged a game please contact Graham (gjbike) asap and arrange a date.

 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Davyhulme

Qwerty Sunday 1st September
Peterlav Sunday 1st September
Valentino Thursday 8th August
GJbike Thursday 15th August
Thepodgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)
TankieJohn

 ----------------------------------------------------------------

* Ellesmere*

 Everybody needs to arrange a game here so get onto it ASAP as we have limited time for this one.

 ------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lymm*

Garryinderry
StuC This week iirc
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)
TankieJohn

Anybody yet to arrange a game please contact Andy (Junior) or Karl102 asap to get a game in the diary.

 --------------------------------------------------------------------

*Preston*

Louisea
Scouser
Thepodgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)
TankieJohn

Contact Gregbwfc.

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------

Theres only 33 days left until Lee park finals now so people who are yet to arrange games need to get on it asap. If you do not arrange your games before the finals day there will be not extensions to get the games played. The leader after the Finals day is the champion.

The captains of the courses only have certain availability and theres no onus on them to accomodate you if you leave it too late as there has been plenty enough chances to play.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 6, 2013)

I am now back from holiday, this week is centenary week so most days are out.

 I will be able to play during the week for the rest of august barring days when I am already booked (Thursdays mostly)  , I am happy to pay late in the afernoon but probably need to be out by 4 if a 4ball, 2 or 3 ball could start later.
For weekends,  Saturday the 24th is ok after 4pm, I will be able to play that day. Saturday the 25th should be ok in the afternoon but I am unavailable. Sunday the 1tth and 18th will be ok in the morning, 25th after 2pm but I am unable to play on any Sunday.


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 7, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I am now back from holiday, this week is centenary week so most days are out.

 I will be able to play during the week for the rest of august barring days when I am already booked (Thursdays mostly)  , I am happy to pay late in the afernoon but probably need to be out by 4 if a 4ball, 2 or 3 ball could start later.
For weekends,  Saturday the 24th is ok after 4pm, I will be able to play that day. Saturday the 25th should be ok in the afternoon but I am unavailable. Sunday the 1tth and 18th will be ok in the morning, 25th after 2pm but I am unable to play on any Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Louise, what days of the week are good starting Mon 26th Aug?  What time is good for you ie: How would you be set for starting around 0800Hrs?


----------



## louise_a (Aug 7, 2013)

Monday 26th is a Bank holiday, maybe we could get a few to play that day.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 7, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Monday 26th is a Bank holiday, maybe we could get a few to play that day.
		
Click to expand...

Theres about 6 of us playing the Kilgrimol trophy at St annes that day so might clash for some.

I will sort out a midweek day probably later today. Got to check the diary etc.


----------



## gjbike (Aug 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



*Bolton old links*

Scouser
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)

Players not yet arranged a game please contact Graham (gjbike) asap and arrange a date.

 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Davyhulme

Qwerty Sunday 1st September
Peterlav Sunday 1st September
Valentino Thursday 8th August
GJbike Thursday 15th August
Thepodgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)
TankieJohn

 ----------------------------------------------------------------

* Ellesmere*

 Everybody needs to arrange a game here so get onto it ASAP as we have limited time for this one.

 ------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lymm*

Garryinderry
StuC This week iirc
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)
TankieJohn

Anybody yet to arrange a game please contact Andy (Junior) or Karl102 asap to get a game in the diary.

 --------------------------------------------------------------------

*Preston*

Louisea
Scouser
Thepodgster
StuC
6inchcup (possibly injured so may not play)
TankieJohn

Contact Gregbwfc.

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------

Theres only 33 days left until Lee park finals now so people who are yet to arrange games need to get on it asap. If you do not arrange your games before the finals day there will be not extensions to get the games played. The leader after the Finals day is the champion.

The captains of the courses only have certain availability and theres no onus on them to accomodate you if you leave it too late as there has been plenty enough chances to play.
		
Click to expand...

 Can only play on the following dates after 14:30 Saturdays are comp days at the club so no chance and on Sundays Julie and I are out


Wednesday 16/08/13
Monday 2/09/13
Thursday 5/09/13


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 7, 2013)

Me and scouser  are available this Sunday for a game if anybody can oblige?


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Me and scouser  are available this Sunday for a game if anybody can oblige?
		
Click to expand...

What time mate ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 8, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			What time mate ?
		
Click to expand...

Whenever suits you pal.

Can you get us  on at your place?


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Whenever suits you pal.

Can you get us  on at your place?
		
Click to expand...

I'm working til 3:20 mate so it would have to be 4pm onwards.
I'll check what's on at the club and let you know as per your pm.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 8, 2013)

Am trying my best lads, but I'm not expecting to be anywhere near playing in the next few weeks at least. I've just arranged an appointment with a specialist, with an eye on an operation on the damaged elbow. I'll keep you updated with my progress. In the meantime, enjoy the golf and remember, as bad as a round gets, it's better than sitting at home with your arm in a sling....


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 8, 2013)

Trying to feel sorry for you mate but still not got over your mob winning the FA Cup :rofl:

Seriously, gutted for you, may be playing at Preston on Sunday and was thinking you may be up for it.
Another time, hope you don't need an op.
Still waiting on York, fingers crossed but may have to miss this - hope you don't !!


----------



## Birchy (Aug 8, 2013)

Valentino snaffled a nice 35 points around Davyhulme tonight and that after blobbing the first! Very enjoyable round and very good company :thup: Cheers Martin.

Was good to finally get a knock around my home track again too, seems like ages!


----------



## Val (Aug 8, 2013)

Cheers Scott, a pleasure as always pal :thup:

Not too shabby yourself off that new HC. Your game is in good nick.

Ellesmere and Lee Park left for me now and Ellesmere already organised.


----------



## Junior (Aug 9, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Cheers Scott, a pleasure as always pal :thup:

Not too shabby yourself off that new HC. Your game is in good nick.

Ellesmere and Lee Park left for me now and Ellesmere already organised.
		
Click to expand...

Well played mate, steady scoring!!! I blobbed the first aswell.....par 3 starts kill me!!!


----------



## Val (Aug 9, 2013)

Junior said:



			Well played mate, steady scoring!!! I blobbed the first aswell.....par 3 starts kill me!!!
		
Click to expand...

It nearly killed Birchy too, I pulled me tee shot way left, pitch to the green clipped the tree and the ball and dropped straight for Birchy, hit him square on the beak. He was fine afterwards, 37 points off 7/8 of 12.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 9, 2013)

Valentino said:



			It nearly killed Birchy too, I pulled me tee shot way left, pitch to the green clipped the tree and the ball and dropped straight for Birchy, hit him square on the beak. He was fine afterwards, 37 points off 7/8 of 12.
		
Click to expand...

That was the weirdest thing that's ever happened to me on a golf course 

Stood on path under trees marking up Martin's card while he plays his shot. I watched him hit it then carried on marking card and I hear it hit wood and look up just as the ball comes down right on the end of my nose :rofl:

Even stranger was no mark on my nose or bruise or pain or anything 

Shot of the OOM for sure:rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 9, 2013)

Saw it in all it's glory from the 5th Green, majestic placement & high comedy value (as soon as realised no serious injury caused of course!).

Great work


----------



## Val (Aug 9, 2013)

huds1475 said:



			Saw it in all it's glory from the 5th Green, majestic placement & high comedy value (as soon as realised no serious injury caused of course!).

Great work 

Click to expand...

Really?

You should have came and said hello.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 9, 2013)

Was going to but didn't think you'd appreciate it. Hope you enjoyed your round.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 9, 2013)

***************NEWSFLASH************************

Just to confirm Ellesmere has been pulled from this years OOM. The time left wasnt really enough to get it in.

Hopefully this will help the players struggling to squeeze their games in also.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 12, 2013)

Bolton old links

Scouser
StuC

Players not yet arranged a game please contact Graham (gjbike) asap and arrange a date.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Davyhulme

Qwerty Sunday 1st September
Peterlav Sunday 1st September
GJbike Thursday 15th August
Thepodgster
StuC
TankieJohn

 ----------------------------------------------------------------
Lymm

Garryinderry
StuC This week iirc
TankieJohn

Anybody yet to arrange a game please contact Andy (Junior) or Karl102 asap to get a game in the diary.

 --------------------------------------------------------------------

Preston

Louisea
Thepodgster
StuC
TankieJohn

 Contact Gregbwfc.

Time is ticking people 

Finals is just 3 weeks on Saturday.


----------



## Junior (Aug 12, 2013)

Gaz and hopefully Tankie John are playing this Saturday 17th at Lymm with Karl102.  

Does anyone have any contact details for TJ ?  Podgester has asked him to get in touch with me but ive not heard anything yet.

StuC's gonna play w/c 26th or w/c 2nd.


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			--------------------------------------------------------------------

Preston

Louisea
Thepodgster
StuC
TankieJohn

 Contact Gregbwfc.

Time is ticking people 

Finals is just 3 weeks on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for constantly updating this Scott, I don't know whether I'm coming or going with all this golf.
Could really do with getting these stragglers done in 2 games really.
Festival week next week and then work and other comps are cutting down the availability.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 12, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Thanks for constantly updating this Scott, I don't know whether I'm coming or going with all this golf.
Could really do with getting these stragglers done in 2 games really.
Festival week next week and then work and other comps are cutting down the availability.
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate :thup:

You should get them done in two hits I would imagine. I think Podge may be away until next week though. People left are cutting it fine so it might be up to them to fit to what you can do especially with festival week etc. Just try and work out whats available and stick the dates up for them and hopefully they will suit all round


----------

